# Fluval FX6 Hose Too Wide



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Two 5/8" hoses have less area than a 1" The area of a 5/8" circle is about 196 mm2 a 1" circle ia about 506 mm2. Might not be a problem. I have an FX6 I purchased about 2 months ago, its a serious amount of flow! A 3/4" and a 5/8" will get you a lot closer (about 480 mm2 vs 348 for the 2-5/8") A couple of other things probably don't make enough difference to matter. (I'm an airflow expert but it's very similar to water flow). One large pipe will get you slightly more flow than 2 pipes with 1/2 the diameter. A pump pushes more efficiently that it pulls. I'd also take a good look at the intake strainer on the FX6. I don't think there's anything in the way of lilly pipes that will match up to it for flow.

I think if I was doing it I would consider splitting the out into a 5/8 and a 3/4. Run the 5/8 through the Hydor. Put the outs where they're at in your drawing. Keep the 1" for the return and put it in the back corner (bottom left of your drawing)

By the way. That's a monster of a filter. I'm really liking mine so far.


----------



## cwetacha (Feb 20, 2018)

Kubla said:


> Two 5/8" hoses have less area than a 1" The area of a 5/8" circle is about 196 mm2 a 1" circle ia about 506 mm2. Might not be a problem. I have an FX6 I purchased about 2 months ago, its a serious amount of flow! A 3/4" and a 5/8" will get you a lot closer (about 480 mm2 vs 348 for the 2-5/8") A couple of other things probably don't make enough difference to matter. (I'm an airflow expert but it's very similar to water flow). One large pipe will get you slightly more flow than 2 pipes with 1/2 the diameter. A pump pushes more efficiently that it pulls. I'd also take a good look at the intake strainer on the FX6. I don't think there's anything in the way of lilly pipes that will match up to it for flow.
> 
> I think if I was doing it I would consider splitting the out into a 5/8 and a 3/4. Run the 5/8 through the Hydor. Put the outs where they're at in your drawing. Keep the 1" for the return and put it in the back corner (bottom left of your drawing)
> 
> By the way. That's a monster of a filter. I'm really liking mine so far.


Thanks for your reply! The reason I want to use lily pipes is because they look good, I don't like plastic endings in aquarium.
Maybe it's easier then just to replace FX6 with Oase Biomaster Thermo 600? Since this is only 100 Gallon


----------



## Adon (Feb 28, 2013)

I also had the same problem when I bought my FX6. I decided to just make a DIY inline heater so I didn't have to worry about using a reducer to fit the Fluval FX6.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd use two separate canisters before trying to split the lines.


----------

